# Joint supplement recommendation



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am glad the supplement is helping Penny. There certainly are a wide array of supplements out there to choose from.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the supplement in question, but I've seen some good research on glucosamine/chondroitin supplements, and their benefits are pretty well proven, both for senior dogs, others suffering from degenerative and arthritic conditions, and even young, well dogs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This supplement has hyaluronic acid and MSM in addition to the gluc/chon combo as well as some other vits and minerals.

Just wanted to share my positive experience with this. I have a lot of guilt over my lack of treatment for our first Golden. By the age of 14, she could hardly get up anymore. I chalked it up to old age. I don't know how much was available in the way of supplements 20 years ago but I made up my mind that Penny will not even BEGIN to suffer if I can help it. I understand that "I can't know what I don't know" but I'll never forgive myself for not asking. Our angel Polly deserved so much better than I gave her in the end.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So glad to hear you've had such good results. It makes SUCH a difference to see them able to get up without stiffness and bounce up into the car, isn't it?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I havent heard of that supplement, but the family I live with when I'm at school give their dog a tablet of Shark Cartilage twice a day and they say its helping him. I've noticed that he can get around more too.
Just a thought..


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

We use cosequin and shark cartilage supplements here.


----------

